# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF > حرفه ای: تقویم و Datepicker شمسی و زیبا

## Mori Bone

سلام. وقت بخیر دوستان.
میدونم همه توی wpf دنباله یه دیتپیکر خوشگل میگردن و البته کامل. من براتون این دفه یه تقویم شمسی زیبا درست کردم ک امیدوارم استفاده کنید و لذت ببرید و مشکلاتشو حتما بهم بگید تا کامل بشه.

خیلی ممنون از همتون.

تصاویر:

*تصویر تکس باکس و نمایش دهنده  تاریخ بر روی فرم اصلی شما:*
Untitled.png

*فرم انتخاب کننده تاریخ:*
Untitl23ed.png



و این هم کتابخونش:
PersianDatePicker.rar


رمز: MortezaZandieh

والبته فونت هایی ک استفاده کردم:
helvetica-neue-ultra-light.rar
segoeui.rar
BNazanin.rar
segoeuib.rar
BNaznnBd.rar

*آپدیت کتابخانه. فونت ها از پروژه جدا شد. حجم به شدت کم شد. تغییر گرافیک برنامه.*

منتظره سوالات، پیشنهادات و انتقادات شما هستم.


*چند تا سوال:
-سایز فرم بزرگ نیس؟
-توی فرمم چیزی اضافی نیست؟
-رنگ بندیش چطوره؟*

----------


## samiasoft

متاسفانه لینک فایل ضمیمه شدتون اشکال داره . نتونستم دانلود کنم

----------


## Mori Bone

> متاسفانه لینک فایل ضمیمه شدتون اشکال داره . نتونستم دانلود کنم


پست اول آپدیت شد. از لینک های جدید استفاده کنید. با آپلودر سایت مشکل دارم :متفکر:

----------


## سیدسبحان

اووووف پسر
تاحالا کجا بودی!؟؟!!
میدونی چقدر دنبالش بودممممم...
دمت گرم مهندس
ممنون

----------


## Mori Bone

> اووووف پسر
> تاحالا کجا بودی!؟؟!!
> میدونی چقدر دنبالش بودممممم...
> دمت گرم مهندس
> ممنون


اره خیلیا دنبالش بودن. این فایلو برا هزار نفر فروارد کردم. :گیج:  خودم خیلی وقت پیش میخواستم درستش کنم و شیر کنم ولی تازه وقت کردم
حالا استفاده کردید نظرتون چیه؟

----------


## سیدسبحان

> اره خیلیا دنبالش بودن. این فایلو برا هزار نفر فروارد کردم. خودم خیلی وقت پیش میخواستم درستش کنم و شیر کنم ولی تازه وقت کردم
> حالا استفاده کردید نظرتون چیه؟


واقعا دست مریزاد!
نه هنوز که استفاده نکردم.
گیر همون سوالایی هستم که برات پستشو ارسال کردم ...
همونایی که درباره mvvm هست.

----------


## Mori Bone

دوباره سلام. لینک های پروژه آپدیت شدن. لطفا دوباره دان و استفاده کنید.

-تغییر سایز فرم اصلی
-تغییر در کد و بهینه شدن برخی از قسمت ها

ارزوی موفقیت

----------


## aslan

لینک ها ظاهرا مشکل دارند

----------


## Mori Bone

> لینک ها ظاهرا مشکل دارند


یخورده نتم ضعیفه. ولی الان تست کردم درست بودن. میتونید دانلود کنید

----------


## butterfly8528

سلام دوست عزیز،

کامپوننت شما به toolbox اضافه نمیشه، مشکل از کجاست؟

من از VS 2015 استفاده می کنم.

----------


## systam

سلام
کاره واقعا قشنگیه ولی زمانی که dll رو به برنامه اضافه میکنم خطا میگره مشکل کار کجایه

----------


## Amir4317

> ضمیمه 137569


سلام
دمت گرم، رنگ بندیش خیلی خوب و عالیه!
چند تا نکته:
حجم فایل 4 مگه که خیلی زیاده:
تصاویر پس زمینه و PNG رو با فتوشاپ کم حجمشون کن (Ctrl + Shift + Alt + S)
فونت ها رو بیار بیرون تا اگه لازم بود خود کاربر[برنامه نویس] نصبشون کنه یا اصلاً از عکس کارامترها استفاده کن.
{البته این سلیقه ایه: متن دکمه هات رو تغییر بده:    برو به تاریخ=> برو به   |   برو به امروز => امروز   |     تبدیل تاریخ=> تبدیل     }

امکان استفاده در بازه‌ی زمانی رو داشته باشه محشر میشه
امکان افزودن مناسبت های روزها توسط برنامه نویس 
و انتخاب چند تاریخ یا بازه زمانی
 و ...

موفق باشی!


من توی ویندوز فرم اضافه‌ش کردم ولی وقتی روش کلیک میکنم گیر میده:
Could not load file or assembly 'WPFWindow, Version=1.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.

نسخه‌ی دات نتی که استفاده کردی چیه؟

----------


## Mori Bone

> سلام
> دمت گرم، رنگ بندیش خیلی خوب و عالیه!
> چند تا نکته:
> حجم فایل 4 مگه که خیلی زیاده:
> تصاویر پس زمینه و PNG رو با فتوشاپ کم حجمشون کن (Ctrl + Shift + Alt + S)
> فونت ها رو بیار بیرون تا اگه لازم بود خود کاربر[برنامه نویس] نصبشون کنه یا اصلاً از عکس کارامترها استفاده کن.
> {البته این سلیقه ایه: متن دکمه هات رو تغییر بده:    برو به تاریخ=> برو به   |   برو به امروز => امروز   |     تبدیل تاریخ=> تبدیل     }
> 
> امکان استفاده در بازه‌ی زمانی رو داشته باشه محشر میشه
> ...


سلام. ممنون. خیلی ممنون از نظر و توجهتون. واقعا ممنون.
حجم کم شد. چندتا عکس بی مورد توی پوشه جا مونده بود ک حذف شدن.
فونت ها خارج شدن.(خودمم از همون اول راضی ب این کار نبودم و همون اول فونت ها جدا بودن ولی به اصرار بعضی دوستان اون کار رو انجام دادم)

بازه زمانی رو هر وقت وقت کنم حتما انجام میدم(یه خورده بازترش کنید لطفا ک دقیقا چه آپشنایی داشته باشه)

خیلی امکانات دگ مد نظرم هست ک فقط وقت لازم رو ندارم.


*آپدیت کتابخانه. فونت ها از پروژه جدا شد. حجم به شدت کم شد. تغییر گرافیک برنامه.*

کسایی ک با ادد به جعبه ابزار مشکل دارن دوباره تست کنن نتیجه رو اعلام کنن. یا روشی ک داخل *این تاپیک* مطرح کردم رو انجام بدن و کنترل رو به فرمشون ادد کنن.


با ارزوی موفقیت و کامیابی

----------


## NasimBamdad

نمیشه اینو توی WinForms استفاده کرد ؟

----------


## cartosm

> سلام. وقت بخیر دوستان.
> میدونم همه توی wpf دنباله یه دیتپیکر خوشگل میگردن و البته کامل. من براتون این دفه یه تقویم شمسی زیبا درست کردم ک امیدوارم استفاده کنید و لذت ببرید و مشکلاتشو حتما بهم بگید تا کامل بشه.
> 
> خیلی ممنون از همتون.
> 
> تصاویر:
> 
> *تصویر تکس باکس و نمایش دهنده  تاریخ بر روی فرم اصلی شما:*
> Untitled.png
> ...





سلام 
ممنون داداش واسه من ارور میده 


An unhandled exception of type 'System.Windows.Markup.XamlParseException' occurred in PresentationFramework.dll

----------


## NasimBamdad

کسی میتونه اینو برای WinForms تبدیل کنه ؟ کسی توانایشو داره ؟ هزینه اش پرداخت میشه

----------


## disconnect

این مشکلو چطوری حلش کنم ؟

----------


## amirkabirisamani

{"Could not load file or assembly 'WPFFlatRoundButton, Version=1.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.":"WPFFlatRoundButton, Version=1.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null"}
این ارور را داد دوست عزیز
دلیلش چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

> {"Could not load file or assembly 'WPFFlatRoundButton, Version=1.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.":"WPFFlatRoundButton, Version=1.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null"}
> این ارور را داد دوست عزیز
> دلیلش چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


از این تقویم استفاده کنید
https://www.nuget.org/packages/PersianToolkit/

----------

